
Can Japan burn flammable ice for energy? – CNN - rbanffy
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/10/31/asia/on-japan-flammable-ice/index.html
======
_jn
Can we get this renamed to "frozen methane"? "Flammable ice" is kind of a
ridiculous term.

